# first attempt tonight!



## mrsbeatty (Dec 9, 2011)

I woke up and got my first "YES +" on the fertility strips! Donor should be here in about 15 and before we knew it I'll be trying the at home insemination. The partner doesn't feel comfortable helping out which I understand. A little nervous about doing it myself and scared the nonromance of it all will interfere with my body's chemistry and technicals of making it work. But I sure am gonna give it all I have. If only I could be so lucky to have it take the first time! Just wanted to share. 
Hope everyone is off to a lovely start of the new year! <3

Carolyn


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

best of luck! x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

